# Chow Chow questions



## rad

Hello! I have always adored Chow Chows, but I never had enough space for any dog in my cramped California apartment! I have moved into a house and now im looking into adopting a Chow Chow!! :first: Anyways, I was wondering a few things

1.) My friend said Chows are considered dangerous and aren't allowed to some dog parks, is this true?

2.) I am very busy during the weekdays, but I do have free weekends and I have lots of time after I go to school, so are they okay if I am not home all of the time?

3.) Are they okay with other dogs and kids? 

Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## HollowHeaven

1) Chows are... not exactly dog friendly. Some individuals may be able to go, but I don't think they're, overall, a dog park kinda breed.

2) How much exercise do you plan to give the dog during the day? Do you plan on making the dog stay outside or letting it stay in? 

3) I have been told chows are great with their families. I have never in my life met a chow that I liked or trusted. Or even felt remotely comfortable around. They tend to be dog aggressive and standoffish, even aggressive with strangers and intolerant of nonsense.

They're a lot of dog. In every aspect.


----------



## sclevenger

Ya i admit I have never met a nice chow to strangers. My cousins family had one and we stopped at her house and I couldn't get out of the car because it would charge and i have no doubt it wasn't all show, but when she came out of the house he was jumping up and down and licking her face. 

Met a random one and she wasn't nice either.


----------



## WonderBreadDots

You should check with your homeowner's/renter's insurance to make sure you can have a Chow Chow. My insurance won't cover them without a separate rider/policy.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole

Chows tend to bond closely with their family, and to be very protective of them. Our old neighbor had a female, and we saw them everyday. He actually told us that Alannah (our dog) was the only dog that the Chow actually tolerated and enjoyed being around. She did not enjoy the company of other dogs, or strangers. She never once greeted us or any other person outside of her family. So I would say typically not a dog-park kind of dog. But that shouldn't be a make or break....dog parks aren't the best setting for socalizing or exercising a dog anyway. And I honestly don't know anything about their exercise requirements.


----------



## Remaru

No Chows are not dog park dogs in general. I grew up with a chow, she belonged to my neighbor and we were those kids that ran the neighborhood always in and out of each other's houses. When she was a puppy "Chubs" (yes that is what he named his dog) was okay with other people but the older she got the less tolerant she became. Eventually she would only allow her family in the yard or house, she had to be put up when people were around. Chows are not the most biddable dogs, they are a bit hard headed/stubborn and do things in their own time. I believe Chubs eventually bit someone. I had a black chow for a while. He was not the sharpest dog in the world nor the easiest to train. He was loyal, not what I would call velcro but attached. My family hated him and eventually my parents rehomed him.


----------

